# I'd Like To Start A Series Of Questions That Bass Fisherman Have Debated Forever



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

and get as many opinions as possible from you guys. *The first one is about the bass seeing your line*. I think there is still a lot of speculation on how well fish can see to start with. Add to that Ohio's lakes are predominantly stained water and if they can't see or don't care about the hooks or will bite a chartreuse bait when no such color exists in their world...I conclude the line you use doesn't matter at all. That's my stand. What's yours.


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

I use 4-6 Lb test and occasionally, think it can be seen. Though, a friend of mine uses 10 Lb test no matter what the conditions and uses a size 4 hook. I still don't believe it - even when I see it.


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

I think line can be a factor in clear lakes. Most of the lakes in ohio I don't think it makes a difference. I use 50 lb braid, 12 lb flo, and 12 lb mono and have no problems catching fish


----------



## OIM (Feb 19, 2011)

All depends on circumstances sometimes yes sometimes no

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## catfish catchers (Apr 9, 2009)

I try to use clear line as much as possible and have never had experienced any problems. When I use braid i have noticed though, not as many hits. But when I used braid i understood that I could be taking a risk of fish seeing my line and that was a chance i was willing to take.


----------



## dillon basser (Feb 1, 2011)

I my self use the clear/blue line so i can see it,on my 65# power pro i take my sharpie markers in colors green,black ,brown and color the last 24in. of line,that way i can concentrate on the bite.bass can see 4 -5 times better than people,also the high presure on these lakes now days the bass become conditioned.so the fishermen needs all the help they can get.


----------



## BigBag (Jan 11, 2009)

I am a firm believer in using a low vis line. I have played around with braids, and hi vis lines.......... I will stick to my 8 or 10 lb. green line on my spinning rods, 12-17 lb. line on my baitcasters. Throwing a senko on a spinning rod, I have noticed the line makes all the difference, I had the bright idea to use a high vis yellow line after watching a NAFC show with Steve Penaz, where he said it did not matter......... I skunked in my favorite 50yd stretch at portage, turned around with a different rod with 8lb. green line, put 3 in the boat on the same stretch. That was enough for me, came home and peeled off my brand new line and donated it to the trash can.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

I prefer clear line, but it probably doesn't matter much. Line sizes should be chosen for rod and bait considerations first and foremost.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

100% Daiwai Samurai braid (Moss green) on everything now! The diameters are just so small (the 15 lb is 2.5lb Mono dia, and it looks like a strand of hair). But I did also buy some Sunline Castaway PE braid (light blue) in case I ever fish gin Clear water.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

I think the only times bass seeing your line comes into play is when fishing gin clear waters or when using a slow moving bait. If you're using cranks,jerks,spinnerbaits,etc,etc, then I don't think it matters as much. Seeing how alot of those types of bites are a reactionary one. I use mono but braid mostly(10#/2#dia on all my stuff except my frog rod then I go way heavier). I got some Flouro to try out again this year just to see if I like it better this time around.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

i personally can't argue with the success i've had with flourocarbon on my pitching and flipping rods. maybe just a confidence thing, but my bites when way up since i've started using it. but i belive there are times that it doesn't matter either.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

Shaggy said:


> and get as many opinions as possible from you guys. *The first one is about the bass seeing your line*. I think there is still a lot of speculation on how well fish can see to start with. Add to that Ohio's lakes are predominantly stained water and if they can't see or don't care about the hooks or will bite a chartreuse bait when no such color exists in their world...I conclude the line you use doesn't matter at all. That's my stand. What's yours.


*The first one is about the bass seeing your line*. 
i dont think it the line as much as fishing presure i get fish on 65 lb braid i have even tried cajun line and its is red 

I think there is still a lot of speculation on how well fish can see to start with. Add to that Ohio's lakes are predominantly stained water and if they can't see or don't care about the hooks or will bite a chartreuse bait when no such color exists in their world...I conclude the line you use doesn't matter at all. That's my stand. What's yours.[/QUOTE]

its all about the sound ..got to have the right sound


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

i base my line choice on various factors, but mainly the technique i am employing is the deciding factor. i believe that fish can see line. i like braid but not for everything, it has its place but its not for me in every situation. its benefits are awesome though. no stretch will make the worst of rods feel like a high end rod sensitivity wise. hooksets are solid, and you can pretty much winch a stump in with the heavier stuff. but their are negatives.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Sometimes fish hunt by sight and sometimes they dont. I think fish CAN see line to varying degrees depending on light but I dont think it automatically means anything to them. They dont think they just react; hopefully your line isnt whats causing the reaction.
Sometimes you need to finesse a bite, line invisibility is more important there. An aggressive fish on the other hand has a one track mind so-to-speak; line invisibility is less important there. 
There are many things in combination that either encourage or discourage a strike; line fits in that equation to different degrees under different conditions. 
Most of the time I fish rivers and creeks, I use 4, 6 and 10 lb mono or copolymer but sometimes I use braid.


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

The old pro's back a few years ago were all throwing 15 to 25lb Mono because that's pretty much all they had to use then and they caught bass in all kinds of conditions on multiple circuits. Today we're seeing multiple selections of flourocarbons and copolymers, braids, etc. Think it would be safe to say that fishing line is just another tool needed to get the job done, which line you use would add up to conditions fished and personal preference.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

well have you ever went behind someone and caught fish ..i know i have


----------

